# 3Sixty.3



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor | eBay

I listed my 3Sixty.3 that I am no longer going to use. I realize its marked up. This may be THE only time I have ever made $ on my car audio habit. No hurry to sell; if it does not sell I may be open to offers.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

a little overpriced ?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

You will never sale that; these is an example of a money maker. Dealer cost,brand new in box with warranty is $325.00 lower than your price.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Where's the deal?


----------



## robertoyoung08 (Sep 12, 2009)

interested in this. 
if you decide to lower price lmk.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor | eBay

$599


----------



## robertoyoung08 (Sep 12, 2009)

Getting better. But still not much cheaper than buying from authorized dealer with full warranty. (Only $100 more)


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor | eBay

Just lowered to $550 & as far as I'm going.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

ENDS in a few min....


----------

